# Divers??????on the water



## Sprig (Sep 10, 2003)

I'm a field hunter for mallards and geese, and I love it. Nothing like getting your limit in a half hour in my finisher and then sitting back and watching the mallards slam into the spread. 
But, what the heck do you use for divers. We found some lakes in the western part of the state that were just packed with bluebills and cans. Now, I know you (resident) don't like hunting from boats and I deeply respect everyones opinion, but how do resident hunters hunt them. Or do you typically leave them alone.
I would also like to point out that we don't shoot roosts that the mallards and geese, are using. All our puddlers we take from a feeding field.
It's hard to look at a small lake with 1000 bills and about 200 cans on it and not have the ability to harvest them without getting under some ones skin and this lake is not used much by mallards.
And it would be nice to easeup on the pressureing birds (mallards).
Your thought.........


----------



## german wirehair #1 (Aug 23, 2004)

Down here in SC we hunt divers with coot deke's and mallard, pintail and a couple of red head dekeswith some ring necks too.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

What about the rivers?


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

I believe wind is the #1 factor in diver hunting, then decoy placement or spread size...so you can do well pass shooting or hunting over a few dekes...look for a point as they make their swings over water... if you are facing the water, I like to have the wind over my left shoulder, blowing across & away versus right at my back...your best bet is shooting at birds going into the wind & that bit of a cross wind will push them into you...if you are using dekes a J pattern works good, with the line drifting downwind or a bowl/cup pattern.This set up isn't as much for landing, as putting the birds close as the wind pushes on them...if the wind is at my back, i'll set up two clumps with a V lines out with the wind.

As far a reading working birds, they may swing multiple times..I'll take any that pass by in range...& they can move within or out of range very fast as they swing around & sometimes they appear by you & the wind pushes the group back at you...if I have a spread out I'll look for a single or pair to land...but I'm basically pass-shooting, using the spread to put the swing or pass closer to me.

Pass shooting divers is a different game than shooting at puddlers in your face....adjust your lead & expect to be behind the first few....If they are on the deck look for the BB's htting the water & you'll see just how far you are behind them & with that I'm not afraid to spray my dekes on deck birds...if the dekes sink, fix them or buy more....

hope this gives you an idea.... & don't let these boys ride you about shooting open water...diver hunting kicks ***!!


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

also hammer any cripple right away...they can swim & dive and give any dog a fit.


----------



## Sprig (Sep 10, 2003)

It's not the how to hunt that I'm questioning. It's the use of a boat. I'm from Wisconsin and I'm completely outfited to hunt divers on big water. And field hunt mallards and geese. But don't want to ruffle local feathers hence is it looked down on if you use a boat. I the area that I would be hunting is a good size lake by ND standards and has very little on it except divers.

Thoughts......


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i don't think there would be a problem if only divers are using the lake. but then again i'm from mn and i also hunt alot from a boat.


----------



## Sprig (Sep 10, 2003)

I just know from the forum that most locals don't like boats. And I'm just trying to be respectful. And the only way to really cash in on divers is by the use of a boat. And shooting off a roost is NOT the thing to do with puddle ducks. But this is by no means shooting a roost.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

here in MI we use 1 dozen bluebill decoys set in 2 lines of six side by side with about a 10-15 foot gap in between them with the boat about 10-30 yards away in front that way the birds come right at you.... like this:

___ ___ ___ ___ ___ ___

-------------------------------------- 
-----------------------ducks--> ____BOAT____
-------------------------------------- 
___ ___ ___ ___ ___ ___

hope this helps!!

___ ___ ___ ___ ___ ___= decoys


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

That is a very thoughtful question and thank you for asking it. It's my opinion (born out by more than several years of experience) that out-in-the-water shooting from a boat will drive most ducks from that body of water. Of course, you have to understand that our water bodies here are much smaller than the usual in MN or WI or MI. Having said that, if you must hunt over water, do it from the shore, not out in the water. The ducks tolerate shore hunting pressure much better.

Personally, I prefer to pass shoot divers. It is incredible fun, if not at times outright humiliating! Plus, it won't blow the ducks out of the state. Good passes are not that hard to find. For divers, look for short land connections or narrow water strips between waterbodies. Points can also be good. Some of the best canvasback, redhead and bluebill hunting I have ever experienced have been on natural passes. If you need more information, contact me. I will be glad to help.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I also use the two line set up. Usually the line the down wind side for me is longer 12 to 15 decoys and the short line is 6 to 9 decoys. Divers will follow the line right in. Be prepared to miss alot and make sure you finish-off knocked down birds.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i say hunting from a boat is fine on divers. if you dont need to then dont, but if the spot you scout requires a boat, go ahead. Its only fair to say its fine to use a boat. divers usually hang out in water well over your head, so if u dont use a boat, you dont get the birds. get out there and use lots of decoys, i like to put out 100 or so. use whatever pattern fits the wind, just as long as they have a landing area and a line to follow. shoot when they are in range, there is always a problem of waiting for one too many swings. but if everything looks good enough for them they will come in low and fast with set wings. thats when you really drop em hard. but if they arnt dead when they hit that water, shoot them again, or they will be lost. they will dive under that water and clamp onto weeds and end it for themselves. but shooting divers is fun. in my opinion just a tad more fun than puddlers, its a great time, good luck.


----------



## nate26 (Jul 29, 2004)

No offense to anyone, but, hunt the way you do back home. If the water is big enough go ahead and use your boat. I have done it for years in North Dakota. Don't go hunting and change your methods to make a few people feel all rosie about you. If they see a out of State plate chances are you will still get a great reception from most. The few that don't like you there TOUGH. You can't change methods you have used for years for a one week hunt. Just use common sense and respect other hunters you will be fine. I have taken a bout set mallard and can dekes out and had unbelievable hunting. Bills, ringnecks, cans, and redheads can be had quite easily from both a boat or shore. Again, hunt the way you want but be respectful of the land and the people and no one has a right to ***** at you. All this non resident crap has gotten so old. Hell I grew up there and I will be up with a boat. It may never see the water or I may use it everytime. It never hurts to go prepared for what ever the situation might be.


----------

